
Ask HN: Why Ideas Suck? - joanna_
I jotted down a few startup ideas. After sometime when I thought about them, they seem like useless.<p>New apps are popping up making millions.<p>Why cannot I find a profitable idea?
======
x0hm
Because your ideas are generated internally. You're creating something before
its necessary.

Find something that brings people pain, and then solve that pain. Your ideas
will be generated from externalities.

Your thinking should shift from "how can I make this idea work" to "how can I
solve this problem".

Fill in natural blanks. Don't try to create, try to solve.

~~~
verdverm
Ideas can be generated internally, if you have the pain yourself. This is
actually better than finding a pain for someone else that you don't know yet.
But totally agree, focus on problems first, and then find a sufficient
solution, otherwise you are a hammerhead shark gone fishing

~~~
x0hm
That's a good point, and probably a better way of saying it.

